# حمل الان Catia



## لحلولحلولحلو (10 أبريل 2008)

حمل الان
CATIA V5 R10

just 1 Link=59 Part

http://www.box.net/shared/770qf5i0wc

OR

download

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q5QQL84W
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XTJ5E0Y0
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HRENB38I
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EFPOYIJP
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=839WOHGT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H4P6X0J1


بعد تحميل الملفات يجب عليك ان تضع الملفات intel1-5 في ملف
intel الموجوده في autoplay حسب المسار التالي


autoplay>docs>intel


اما بالنسبة لكراك الموجود ايضا في autoplay فانه مرفق بالتعليمات
في كيفية عمله


OR


Catia v5R18

Links
http://rapidshare.com/files/67545352...07_a.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67553135...07_a.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67561673...07_a.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67569840...07_a.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67577854...07_a.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67585970...07_a.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67601150...07_b.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67610854...07_b.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67770278...07_b.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67777270...07_b.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/67782354...07_b.part5.rar


Service pack 2 + fix:

Links
ftp://techsupport.services.ibm.com/a...MP/SP51802.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/70344948/5_18sp2.rar


Catia help 4cd extract in one folder and than reuse setup

Links
http://rapidshare.com/files/69828947/help1.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69845268/help1.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69854262/help1.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69879102/help2.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/69890536/help2.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70053711/help2.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70063709/help3.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70071444/help3.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70075609/help3.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70084007/help4.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70092932/help4.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70101598/help4.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/70103162/help4.part4.rar


password : =dzup=




catia taha lahlou tahalahlou007 power:71:


----------



## محمد الدمنهوري (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد.ب (4 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعه حد يعرف ينزل الكاتيا ع لاب توب فيو فيستا الاصلي من الشركه يا ريت حد يفيدني


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## زياد الراوي (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم...قمت بتحميل الاجزاء ال59 وقمت بفك الملفات ولم اجد الملفات intel1-5لكي اضعها في الملف INTEL
ارجو المساعده مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

هل توجد نسخة من catia v5r18 خاصة بنظام windows 64 bit ؟


----------



## spider_lm (2 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم,
يا جماعة أرجو المساعدة منكم. لقد قمت بنسخ برنامج CATIA V5R12 . وبعد ذلك ظهرت المشكلة حيث انني لا أعرف كيفية وضع ال licence.
علما بان ال target id is 48E7EA4D


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك


----------



## زياد الراوي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

يا جماعه كيف يشتغل بعد التنزيل؟
قمت بتنفيذ التعليمات ومع ذلك لم يشتغل البرنامج.....هل يوجد احد اشتغل عنده البرنامج يا اخوان؟
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## زياد الراوي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

هل يوجد احد يساعدنه في موضوع اليسنس؟*licence
قمت بالتشغيل لكن يطلب **licence*


----------



## زياد الراوي (11 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
برنامج كاتيا يشتغل فقط على نظام ويندوز XP ,ولا يشتغل على نظام فيستا32بت لكنه ممكن ايضا تشغيله على فيستا64بت لكن يجب التنصيب علىsafe mode
قمت بتحميل vista v5 R10بنجاح على XP لكن ايضا على safe mode كما حاولت تنصيب R18 لكن للاسف ملف CD2كان مضروب...ارجو المساعده ان توفر عند احدكم
مع الشكر


----------



## زياد الراوي (11 يناير 2009)

حصل خطأ في الرد السابق...اقصد قمت بتحميل catia V5 R10 وليس vista v5 r10


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (18 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mina-medhat (27 فبراير 2009)

ما هذا الذي يدعي ال catia الذي تتكلمون عنه ........


----------



## maintenancier (5 فبراير 2010)

Aهلا اخواني المهندسين
انا طالب سنه ثانيه ماستير ميكاترونيك في تطوان بالمغرب
هذه اول مشاركه اتمنى ان تروقكم
احسن موقع لتحميل 
Catia V5 R17

http://www.wawacity.eu/23147-Catia-V5R17-Megaupload.html

_ت-------ح---ي-------ا-----ت-------------ي_


----------



## AFANOUR (5 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير*​


----------



## محمود معبد (23 فبراير 2010)

قمت بتنزيل البرنامج فيما عدا الفايل Intel 4 الميجا بتقول إن الفايل إترفع لأنه بيخالف شروطهم طب نجيبو منين وإيه لازمة باقي الفايلات من غيره


----------



## maintenancier (25 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم انصحك بتحميل كاتيا من الرابط الذي ذكرته في مشاركتي السابقه لانه يحتوي على ثلاثه اجزاء فقط, و دعك من الرابط الذي يحتوي على 59 جزأ
ت------------------------ح------------------ي---------------------ا ت----------------------ي


----------



## احمدهارون (24 يونيو 2010)

Part 4 missed, can you upload again, many thanks


----------



## محمدحسكل (29 يونيو 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------

